# its so nice



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

To see the ferret section being used more and ferrets being appreciated more as pets.  I will have a new little one to introduce on Tuesday  watch out for his thread.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Aww can't wait


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Exciting, can't wait to see!


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

i've been lurking recently! new wee one being a baby!? ohhh :drool:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I cant wait to see your pics of him when he arrives, hes soooooooo gorgeous :drool:. And it certainly is lovely now people are posting on here again


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

How exciting! looking forward to these pics:thumbsup:


----------



## Silver Jill (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi DKDREAM and to everyone here. I am looking forward to hearing all about your new Ferret and I hope that all goes well for you. I returned to this site today, and I am thrilled to bits to find so many people who love Ferrets, and I added a small album on my Profile. Looking forward to meeting some new friends here.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Silver Jill said:


> Hi DKDREAM and to everyone here. I am looking forward to hearing all about your new Ferret and I hope that all goes well for you. I returned to this site today, and I am thrilled to bits to find so many people who love Ferrets, and I added a small album on my Profile. Looking forward to meeting some new friends here.


Hi Silver

welcome back to pet forums, so pleased you have come back, I am getting Pudsey on Tuesday he is an Albino hob kit.  will post his pictures when he comes home.


----------



## Silver Jill (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi DKDREAM ~ little Pudsey is going to have a wonderful life with you and your other Ferrets! I will check tomorrow to see if you have uploaded his pic  By the way, thank you for welcoming me back to PF and to the Ferret Cub in general!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

well, .......... Introducing little Pudsey 1st I have to apologise for how scared he looks as he hasn't been here for long at all and I think he was abit scared of photos


----------



## Silver Jill (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh little Pudsey is gorgeous, and he will soon get familiar with you and his surroundings, and I wish you lots of happy times and big cuddles with him!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Silver Jill said:


> Oh little Pudsey is gorgeous, and he will soon get familiar with you and his surroundings, and I wish you lots of happy times and big cuddles with him!


he looks like he may make a big lad, he is abit nippy at the moment but I will just handle him loads, he is a lovely boy


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Silver Jill said:


> Oh little Pudsey is gorgeous, and he will soon get familiar with you and his surroundings, and I wish you lots of happy times and big cuddles with him!


Ignore Silver Jill, its obvious to anyone that Pudsey is will never settle in there, he needs to come and live with me, just me Hunter, Monkee, Gracie, Boomer, Fonzi, Elmo and him, we will be a happy little family


----------



## Silver Jill (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi thedogsmother ~ and here I was thinking that Pudsey would love it living here with me and my Ferret gang!!! lol


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Silver Jill said:


> Hi thedogsmother ~ and here I was thinking that Pudsey would love it living here with me and my Ferret gang!!! lol


oh, my little Pudsey is going to the vets tomorrow for a chip at this rate


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Silver Jill said:


> Hi thedogsmother ~ and here I was thinking that Pudsey would love it living here with me and my Ferret gang!!! lol


Oi I asked first and its written down, so that's like a verbal contract or something, isn't it .


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Oi I asked first and its written down, so that's like a verbal contract or something, isn't it .


only someone has to agree hehe, Elmo would love to come and spend a few weeks at yours, if you promise you will let him keep his pom poms


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> only someone has to agree hehe, Elmo would love to come and spend a few weeks at yours, if you promise you will let him keep his pom poms


Hmm its a deal breaker that, we have no furry pom poms in this house though Im afraid, it looks like I will just have to keep drooling over Elmo from afar


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Hmm its a deal breaker that, we have no furry pom poms in this house though Im afraid, it looks like I will just have to keep drooling over Elmo from afar


im sure he will want to come and see you again when we see you sometime.


----------



## Silver Jill (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for adding my avatar pic of my hob, Albert, thedogsmother! Yippee!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

oh hes a gorgeous little fluffball DK:001_tt1:


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Oh my he's gorgeous!!


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Gorgeous little pudsey.....keep your eyes open for tdm the ferret napper


----------

